

Tweening and Interpolating OpenGL Objects with Scheme - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/blog/2010/01/29/tweening/

======
mahmud
What Scheme implementation is this?

~~~
plinkplonk
"What Scheme implementation is this?"

Looks like Gambit Scheme. [http://jlongster.com/blog/2009/07/19/gambit-scheme-
app-devel...](http://jlongster.com/blog/2009/07/19/gambit-scheme-app-
development/)

------
pjonesdotca
very nice. thanks for sharing.

